# Butter Smoked Walleye w/Qview



## erain (Aug 18, 2008)

Walleye being the lean white flaky delicate fish that it is and does not lend itself well to general fish smoking such as salmon and trout I decided to try an alternative cook on them. I took a pan and lined it with foil and threw a couple stix(yup a couple) you will have to adjust this as your dietary needs require. put in smoker and melted the butter and took whole fillets and dredged in the butter both sides and laid them flat in the pan. along with the fish i includded a thinly sliced vidalia onion, a sliced lime, some fresh dill, and seasoned with lemon pepper. had smoker on 225 and placed on top shelf until thickest portion flaked. 

the raw material


In butter with lime,onion,dill, and lemon pepper


Done, flakes at thickest portion


Plated Butter Smoked Walleye


thks for ckin my Qview


----------



## coyote (Aug 18, 2008)

So, where did you buy the fish at..LOL.lol.lol.

that looks awesome..I am jealous. no fish here in the desert. and the ones I caught years ago tasted like mud.so I have to wait till I hit costal regions.
great job erain..


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 18, 2008)

okay Erain - That is one fine looking dish of fish!


----------



## supervman (Aug 18, 2008)

What planet are you on? ? 
There's NO WAY they have internet technology at Lake of the Woods! 
In Fact, I'd be surprised if they had Black and White Radio! ;) 

Enjoy your trip Dude !


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 18, 2008)

Outstanding smoke Eraine.


----------



## erain (Aug 18, 2008)

redeye flight on the f350 bothways man!!!!


----------



## supervman (Aug 18, 2008)

By the way Man, you need tips on catchin the BIG ones lemme know! 
K? :)


----------



## supervman (Aug 18, 2008)

You mean you JUST day tripped? ?  ? ? ? ? ? ?   

You CRAZY!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 18, 2008)

erain
Very fine looking fish smoke, the vidalia onions are a great addition to your recipe. Is this a recipe you would repeat? Reason I ask is, by the looks of it, it is something I want to try.

Fished LOW 4 years in a row from Springsteel, good times and good fishing !!!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice lookin batch of eyes there E!  Good recipe, I have used one just like many times. Have yet to do it in the lang though. Might hafta give it a try.

I don't think  there is a better tasting fresh water fish anywhere!


----------



## erain (Aug 18, 2008)

yessir, i am going to repeat this for sure, only tweaking i want to do is with the lemon pepper. i didnt have any lemons and was too lazy to go get some. next time i use fresh lemon and cracked pepper i think. the butter in the pan kinda keeps them bathed and if you pull as son as flakes will have perfect done fish. kinda been thinkin of a way to make walleye in a smoker for a while now and finally figured to give it a shot. yea the fishing was greeat, caught many fish above the 19.5 slot as well. i think V tryin to get a boat ride outta me. lol

LOW is my favorite lake to fish and i fish it way too often winter and summer. only my first trip up this summer sofar though. goin back for labor day weekend. might even stay over night!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 18, 2008)

wrain
As time get's closer to winter we should try to plan a LOW hard water weekend. I will be just as busy this winter with this move, as I am this summer, but by that time I will be in desperate need of a break.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 18, 2008)

good looking catch bud! sounds like a good mix-maybe 1 day we fish together.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks Great E!
You look like you had a great trip!


----------



## big bob (Aug 18, 2008)

Man it's 1:30 am and was just going to bed! after seeing those fish I think I'll go fishing instead. Look great man. Thanks for sharing the pics. I' going to try some trout thst way! Maybe it'll work!Keep up the good work. Bigbob


----------



## fireguy (Aug 18, 2008)

looks great erain!!! need to try it, not sure how white bass would smoke??? I have a freezer full.


----------



## daboys (Aug 18, 2008)

That looks great Erain. Haven't tried eyes on the smoker cause I thought they would be too dry. I will try it this way though. Used to go to Mille Lacs about 6-7 times every summer for the great walleye fishing. Never been farther north to fish. Need to get back up there some time.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 18, 2008)

Real nice mess of fish Erin. The finished product is even better looking, great job


----------



## white cloud (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice Job Erain,
   I have used a similar recipe for grilling I will have to try this on some of these big gills that are waiten for me out in the pond. I never liked smoked less fat freshwater fish much but yours looked great Thanks... We used to cut up pieces of walleyes add a bacon wrap and grill they were even good cold I should try that on the smoker also.


----------



## richtee (Aug 18, 2008)

Sooo  how were they? Looks GREAT! I LOVE walleye...and had always rejected them for smoking because of the reasons ya mentioned. Plus..with a light beer batter, I figgered they were Heaven already!  But yummmm...I'll have to try this!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I love walleye too!! Looks great erain.


----------



## seboke (Aug 18, 2008)

Great idea turned out great results!  Way to go man!


----------



## ronp (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice job Erain as usual. 


Ahh, the good old days and Walleye. Used to catch a bunch. Biggest was 6.5 pounds.


----------



## dingle (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow! Erain....walleye is my favorite and you have taken it to a whole new level!! I just learned how to give points recently, and this is deserving of them!


----------



## erain (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks to all for the compliments and the points on this thread. as all of us walleye people know in our opinions it is the king of fish and it deserves the very best of cooking methods. i really wanted to share this with all as i have had this on my mind for a while now and i am sure there are many other walleye fisherpeople out there who can use this as a start and tweak to their own liking. if you do please post . i am sure there are many other interested peeps out there.


----------



## okjsmoker (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, Ive been wanting to try Walleye in the smoker, that looks delicous!!

And to me, Walleye is definetly the King, followed by Crappie, white bass aint too bad if you remove the red meat, Bluegill are pretty tasty too.

I live in Kansas and dont catch many Walleye, but I did happen to catch a 23" a while back in a local community pond. Its sealed up in a vac bag in the freezer, just waiting for me to try this recipe!

Looks yummy, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

Aaarggh, what are you doing to me. 
lol 
God that recipe and pictures has got me salivating and thoroughly ashamed that I didn't make some kind of better effort with the trout I got in the smoker at the moment. 

I've got to get some decent vacation time in the states next year (yeah right about when you win the lottery - _[note to self - must start buying lottery tickets]_). 
That looks both like great fishing and great eating. 
Jealous ? 
man that doesn't even come close.


----------



## oleolson (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks amazing!!  I'll have to try that.


----------



## killbuck (Mar 23, 2009)

Always wanted a way to try Wallys smoked. This will surely give me a start. Wally season just opened here and now that the weather is gett'n better I guess it's time to break out the tackle. Thanks for the method and the pic's esp. I'll be trying this with bass and gilles too this summer.
Hmmm...maybe even some Bullheads. They are almost as good as the Wallys.


----------



## fishawn (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks great erain, nice work, as usual!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 23, 2009)

outstanding, erain!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2009)

nice thread, thanks for bringing it back up OleOlson
Hey killbuck are you sure about that? ours just closed last week and won't open till May....Maybe you  want to invite me over...wink wink :)


----------



## killbuck (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah here on the Res (Seneca) The Wally season starts March 1. The ways to get to the good holes tho are all messed from the winter tho if you have no boat. Which I don't anymore.


----------



## nater3 (Apr 4, 2009)

My family has a place on Lake Vermilion in northern MN.  I have a freezer full of walleye that I am always looking for new ways to cook.  I have been hoping for a healthier way to eat it than fried.  I don't think this is healthier, but definitely looks awesome and will be tried very soon.  My question is, how much does the smoking affect the taste of the walleye when done this way?


----------



## shriv (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy smokes does that look good erin! How long did you smoke them and at what temperature?
shriv


----------

